# LF: 2 Gold Tinfoil Barbs



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

need x2 7-8 inch gold tinfoil barbs. for dither fish. cheap is good since they will probably just get beat up. pm me what you have. thanks!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, you are a sponsor now? nice 

I used to have 4, but I only have one now...hopefully the person who got them from me might sell them to you


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

actually, i dont want to be a sponsor anymore. i have to pm the mods to take me off. lol.

ttt! still looking for some barbs! thanks!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt!!! anyone!?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Try King Ed.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i remember seeing some big ones at king eds a month ago. wonder if they are still there. i rather buy from a member since i feel its safer. fish health wise.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> yea i remember seeing some big ones at king eds a month ago. wonder if they are still there. i rather buy from a member since i feel its safer. fish health wise.


I've often seen them at King Ed's before and they were healthy. They were just on the expensive side for me  (I am talking about Big Regular Tin Foils)


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I've often seen them at King Ed's before and they were healthy. They were just on the expensive side for me  (I am talking about Big Regular Tin Foils)


yea im not wanting to spend a lot of money on fish that my big arowana can possibly beat up lol. too bad i missed out on yours! gah.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt. still looking for a few large ones. thanks!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt!! anyone seen any big ones at king eds?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Give fishworld a call? They might have something like that, they always get trades in. I've seen a few tins there before.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, I seen it today they're around 7-10 inches, not sure about the price tho.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! ill go have a look. hopefully not too expensive since they are for my aro to beat on lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess you are lucky then 

Its really hard to find Gold Tin foils that size.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

went to king eds today. they wanted 100 for 2 7-8 inch tinfoils and 1 5 inch which would get eaten in my tank. fish were missing a lot of scales as well. 


ttt. still looking for some. 2 or 3 is good.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> went to king eds today. they wanted 100 for 2 7-8 inch tinfoils and 1 5 inch which would get eaten in my tank. fish were missing a lot of scales as well.
> 
> ttt. still looking for some. 2 or 3 is good.


told you they were expensive there..lol

They wanted $80 a piece for 10in ones (regulars)


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess 100 for 3 beat up ones is good deal to them lol.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> i guess 100 for 3 beat up ones is good deal to them lol.


they are hardy fish, so if they are only beat up a little (scales missing), then they can make a comeback soon, but then you want them to be in with your aro...cant speak for that since I have had no experience with those yet.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

You got mail


----------

